# Empieze a medir su ranking.



## sili

Olá, alguém poderia me ajudar a traduzir: "empieze a medir su ranking" em portugues. obrigado!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bem, a tradução literal seria: _Comece a medir seu ranking, _mas não faz muito sentido para mim. Você teria algum contexto?

P.S.:  Só vi agora. De acordo com os dados, você é nativo do Brasil. Deixa eu ver se eu entendi: Essa tradução que eu dei lá em cima você já tem, o que você quer é uma tradução que faça sentido, é isso?


----------



## Vanda

Contar? Calcular?!


----------



## sili

Isso mesmo. O que eu preciso é saber como passar isso ao portugues. A ideia é uma votaçao onde se dá pontos ou notas as pessoas pela sua apariencia. Mas nao cosigo encontrar as palavras certas. obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ah, Seria algo como um link para a pessoa inscrever para começar a ser votada, de acordo com sua aparência?

Dentro desse contexto, _Comece a medir seu ranking _não fica tão sem sentido, mas talvez haja uma forma melhor... Mas também não encontro as palavras corretas...


----------



## sili

Poderia ser calcule seu rating?  Obrigada Vanda


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Uma _adaptação _bem radical não seria possível? Algo como: _Descubra qual será sua posição em nosso ranking!_


----------



## sili

Exatamente isso. Um link

Fica comprido demais para um link


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Verdade... Mas não consigo pensar em mais nada...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Que tal ?
Meça ou calcule, descubra, veja o seu ranking/rating ?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Que tal ?
> Meça ou calcule, descubra, veja o seu ranking/rating ?


 
Ricardo, acho que assim fica um coisa muito vaga, né? Porque em Português (pelo menos do Brasil) "medir o ranking de alguém" não tem o mesmo sentido que parece ter em Espanhol.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio Afonso said:


> Ricardo, acho que assim fica um coisa muito vaga, né? Porque em Português (pelo menos do Brasil) "medir o ranking de alguém" não tem o mesmo sentido que parece ter em Espanhol.



Então:
Veja a sua posição no ranking.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Então:
> Veja a sua posição no ranking.


 
Eu pensei nisso também, mas aí dá a idéia de que a pessoa já está cadastrada e quer ver como está no ranking... Pelo que eu entendi, o link é para a pessoa se inscrever e começar a ser votada.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio Afonso said:


> Eu pensei nisso também, mas aí dá a idéia de que a pessoa já está cadastrada e quer ver como está no ranking... Pelo que eu entendi, o link é para a pessoa se inscrever e começar a ser votada.


Então:
Calcule a sua posição no ranking.


----------



## sili

obrigado a todos pela ajuda .


----------



## jazyk

Confira/Dê uma olhada/Verifique o seu nível de popularidade.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Confira/Dê uma olhada/Verifique o seu nível de popularidade.


 
É, eu tinha pensado em _popularidade_, ainda mais porque hoje em dia aparência e popularidade estão bastante relacionadas...


----------

